# debating moving...any opinions?



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

so i ave been at my current boarding facility for a year...its huge..with a huge arena..round pen..three sets of stalls(pipe corrals with slight over hang for wind break) etc..what im not too fond of is nobody to ride with..all the boarders tend to just board there and rarely come see theyre horses. there are automatic waterers..which makes it hard to tell if the horse is drinking enough..AND they grow gross sewage smelling mold during the summer...im usually the one having to clean them ..ALL of them out beings the BO and stable hands dont do it usually, the pipe corrals are a desent size..but there is no turn out..and with arabians..that can be a pain as my kids are always full of energy...the BO refuses to feed suppliments/put fly masks on horses unless extra is payed for it..also..they have two small dogs that run amok on the property and chase horses..they even snap at mine when i am leading him to the arena or round pen..surprised he has not kicked them yet...now i do like this place due to the space it has..and the fact it has a large arena. also some of the horses there..not very well cared for..one 2 year old gelding has been in his stall for a full year because the owner hasnt come out..his feet are so over grown that every time i see him i am tempted to trim them just to put my own mind at ease...this place charges $200 per horse

i went today to look at a new place..a privately owned place..smaller than where i am now..owned by a retired older couple who seem to have a lot of experience..they have no boarders currently but the wife said she would go riding with me any time, she has an arab mare and a rescued quarter horse..both of which when i saw them look VERY healthy and are super friendly..good feet and weight on em..lovely coats etc...the grounds themselves are VERY clean..didnt see any manure whatsoever lol..they use water buckets for water to check on how much horses drink and they net out debris fom the buckets 4 times a day as well as do full cleaning of the buckets..scrubbing etc..daily...they feed a mix of grass hay and alfalfa three times a day and do not charge extra for feeding suppliments..meds etc and offered to groom my horses at no extra cost when i am not there as well..like my current place, they have pipe corrals..but with full roofs and sides and attached to the stalls are turn outs the horses have 24/7 access to..there is no arena but im guessing the HUGE turn out attached to the medium sized one on one stall could double as the arena..my horses would be in stalls next to one another with their own private turn out..i would also get keys to the property as they have security gates..and keys to my own personal tack room..the bo has even given me permission to use any of her tack beings i do not have a saddle yet...she charges $195 per horse...this place also has a large round pen..but again this place is only about half the size of the current place i am at...unfortunatly the bo at my current place pretty much has been trying to guild trip me into staying..and i am easily guilt tripped...this older couple seems very nice and accepting and is willing to do alot for my horses...at this point..i am just super confused as to what to do..so any advice would be awesome at this point :-|


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

MOVE! The new place sound so much better than the current one - and why on earth should you be guilt tripping about wanting to move your horses to a BETTER SITUATION? Do what is best for them, not what somebody who just wants your money tells you to do!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I am unsure what your typical weather is like in California! Will you be able to ride outside most of the year? What do you typically do with your horse.. i.e. trail riding, western, english, training in a school etc..

I would personally move. If you're not happy, it reflects hugely on your horse and your life through stress. I made a similair move to a much better yard, and it was amazing how much weight came off my shoulders, and I felt a lot happier k nowing my horse was well cared for.

However, I have nothing against automatic water cleaners, and cleaned mine out daily myself. Takes two minutes of my day.

You should get a contract drawn up for the new place, as if they are not used to dealing with private owners it covers your backside as much as theres, so you can draw out what is in your $195 a month.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Move....
So far I heard_ nothing_ very positive in your current barn and a lot of nice things in the prospective barn.
Do you "need" to have a huge riding arena if you are going to be one of only a few riders, maybe the only rider other than the retired owner?
If the space for riding is adequate for your discipline and chosen work pattern..

_Do not let a owner guilt you into anything_...ever think she is quilting you to stay because she knows there is better care and facilities out there than they are providing...

Your horses are your responsibility and no one but you is going to advocate for their well-being, safety and needs met like you.

Sounds to me like your current barn has some serious flaws, like filthy waterers, that would be of my utmost concern. 
Dogs chasing feet...who pays the vet bill for horse or dog if the unthinkable happens?

I heard stalls, attached private turnout for your horses, large turnout with additional space and utilizing also as a riding ring, round pen, supplements given, fly masks on & off, accommodating owners living on premises who are knowledgeable and CLEAN FACILITY...a riding companion and currently private... 
On top of that a few $$ less a month...when are you leaving?


Go back and check it again...but think my horses would have a new home by February if possible.

:wink:


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Please don't let yourself fall for a guilt trip-your barn sounds terrible and it's pretty obvious you should move. If it were me, after my horse was off the property I would hand the BO of the old place a detailed list of problems with her place that caused you to move-especially the neglect of the horses.
Although I doubt it, she may wake up and make an effort to improve things with her "business". 
As DuffyDuck says, please do not board at the new place with out a lease agreement even if the lady doesn't think it's necessary. (blank forms are available online). Verbal agreements are worth nothing and you really need to keep this businesslike for your own protection. Both of you need to clarify exactly what is expected of both of you.


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

The old place sounds terrible. Dirty buckets and dogs yapping and untrimmed feet? I'd leave that place. It sounds like you really don't like it there and you'd probably be much happier at the new place as long as you have a nice flat dry area to ride since they lack an arena.


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

i already did the contract with he new place, but no money has exchanged hands yet so i have time to decide...and i was right one of the huge turn outs where the bo's horses were is an arena..so there is actually an arena..and out where i am at its all desert so yeah i ride year round without issues..im currently training my kids for endurance but an arena is nice just so i can get phoenixs friskies out


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

The current BO has made it clear that they're all business and not a well-run one, at that. They have NO place guilt tripping you, regardless, but there are too many (gross) red flags for you to feel a twitch. 

A horse in a stall for A YEAR, no hoof care?! Wtf is that? An owner would be asked to leave my place if they showed that kind of neglect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

well im going back to the new place today and am going to take some pictures...keep in mind its not some huuuge boarding facility but to be honest i have never seen such a clean place out here...one reason i was so darn excited over it lol


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Smaller and cleaner is better than bigger and dirtier IMO. Move to the new place. It sounds absolutely lovely and like a heck of a lot cheaper than the same thing in my area!


----------



## princessfluffybritches (Aug 10, 2012)

A small place with one boarder or just a few -I've had some nightmares with that. I personally would look for a smaller barn but one that boards more people. I'm now at a place with 20 horses, all pasture boarded and cared for like royalty.

In the past I started with a retired couple, the man left nails around, his horses ate all my vitamins. Then he locked up my horse's feed. He had golf balls all over the pasture. And he thought women should never have an opinion. 

Then I ended up at a place with 6 boarders, dwindled to just me, and she didn't feed hay and wouldn't let me bring any. My horse was getting thinner. 

After those 2 places, I ended up with a couple who boarded about 20 horses and they were all treated very well-better than I would do!

I also found that being alone is really no fun. It's nice to be around other people at the barn. So think hard about your choice, and maybe look at others to compare.


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

princessfluffybritches said:


> A small place with one boarder or just a few -I've had some nightmares with that. I personally would look for a smaller barn but one that boards more people. I'm now at a place with 20 horses, all pasture boarded and cared for like royalty.
> 
> In the past I started with a retired couple, the man left nails around, his horses ate all my vitamins. Then he locked up my horse's feed. He had golf balls all over the pasture. And he thought women should never have an opinion.
> 
> ...



well i went back there today and when i drove up..there was the woman grooming both of her horses and they were just loving up on her..i examined the place again as well today and honestly..no red flags...and they do indeed have an arena..i just over looked it when i was there lol..we sat and talked outside the tack rooms for about three hours as we watched her newly groomed white arab roll and get dirty again lol. to be honest..being alone is not a big deal for me..as even at the place i am currently i am alone..never see any boarders...atleast at this new place the bo is out and working with her horses and chatting with me..also offering to ride with me and help me train my hyperactive arabs...yes..it is a small backyard boarding facility...but it is clean..the horses are spoiled and treated like first class citizens...the bo even counts poop piles and consistency to make sure the horses digestive systems are working well...have not heard of many BOs doing this.


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

well i moved...my arabian gelding loves the place...he hated being loaded onto the trailer..but thats normal..least i didnt get stepped on in the process lol as soon as he got off the trailer..he stood calm..snorted a couple times and fallowed me and i put him in his turn out..no running around like a mad man like when i brought him to the last place...i left this evening with him eating his fresh hay, beet pulp and just enjoying his new life...also happy i moved..as someone stole my lunge whip -_-


----------



## sparkoflife (Jul 8, 2012)

I would definitely move! The people at the new place sound like they really care about their horses.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

if it's ok with your new BO, i'm sure we'd all love to see pictures of your horse's new home  glad to hear you moved and it all went well.


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

EdmontonHorseGal said:


> if it's ok with your new BO, i'm sure we'd all love to see pictures of your horse's new home  glad to hear you moved and it all went well.


yeah she doesnt mind..i can get pics this morning when i go out there


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm glad things seem to be off to a happy start at the new place!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

subbing! I personally like smaller barns, and this one sounds great. I hope it works out for you, although I am sure it will.


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

Hidalgo13 said:


> subbing! I personally like smaller barns, and this one sounds great. I hope it works out for you, although I am sure it will.


oh its an amazing little place..didnt stay long today though as its windy like crazy and freezing currently lol


----------

